# إرشيف المنبر > ارشيف اخبار المريخ 2020م >  >  المريخ vs الوادي نيالا (وديه)

## مصطفى منصور

*🔴 المريخ يمطر شباك الوادي نيالا بخماسية نظيفة في ثاني مبارياته الإعدادية إستعداداً لمباراته الأفريقية في دوري الـ 32 الأبطال أمام انيمبا النيجيري و التي انتهت قبل قليل.
بدأ المريخ بتشكيلة تضم كل من : منجد النيل، بيبو، تمبش، كرنقو، الصيني، ضياء، أرنولد، السماني الصاوي ، بكري المدينة، سيف تيري و محمد عباس كنان
شهدت المباراة جملة من التغييرات التي أجراها المدرب الفرنسي ديديه قوميز خروج منجد النيل وضياء وارنولد ومحمد كنان والصيني وتيري و السماني وبيبو، ودخول محمد عبد العظيم والتاج يعقوب وبخيت خميس و سيف الدمازين و وجدي هندسه وعزام ومازن وطبنجة.
أحرز أهداف المريخ كل من محمد عباس كنان وسيف تيري (2) والسماني الصاوي وسيف الدمازين .
                        	*

----------


## قرشي عثمان

*بالتوفيق ان شاء الله
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*موفقين باذن الله تعالى يافرسان

*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*موفقين 
*

----------

